# Lighting buildings



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, I'm a newbie and getting ready to install lighting in all my buildings.
I have three seperate train tracks powered by individual Bachmann basic transformers. 
The transformers have "track" 0-17 VDC, and "accessories" 20 VAC.
I have already wired a couple of turnouts and other miscellaneous stuff to the "accessory" side and they work well.
Now, the question.......what lights should I buy, at what voltage, and should I hook them up to the DC "track" side, or the AC "accessory" side? Seems that if I hook them to the DC "track" side they will dim and brighten constantly since that output is basically only a rheostat, right?
Also, I see lots of stuff about using LED's, but not sure how they work or which terminal to use for power. Don't want to risk frying them!
All help is greatly welcome!
Many thanks,
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if you wire them from the accessory side, I'd simply use two 12V bulbs in series. 20V bulbs are pretty rare, and 18V ones would have a short life powered with 20V.

If you want to use LED's, note that they must be powered from DC or have a series diode. Basically, for 20V, you'd have a 1800 ohm resistor and a silicon diode for 10MA through the LED. You can series the LED's and only use a single resistor and diode for the string, adjusting the resistance for each LED. Figure on a 2V drop across each LED, so for every extra LED, you'd reduce the 1800 ohm resistor 200 ohms. Note that the exact value of the resistor isn't all that critical, just keep it within 10-15% of those values. Also, do NOT try to run the LED's with no series resistance, they need current limiting.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Another option,
If you want to keep it cheap, and lit you can use Christmas tree bulbs, They are tough and will work putting several in series.
The more bulbs you use the dimmer and yellower they will get, if your doing old that works great, new less bulbs!
Bulbs will burn out so make them assessable, LED's on the other hand will last a long time!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you're using Christmas tree bulbs, you can use the little sockets as well.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Lighting is a brilliant topic and it is a matter of choice. 
If you obey the simple rules the lights will last.

For buildings the incadescant is best to light a space with one bulb. It took 8 LEDs to light up a station.

Power supply, you want one to compliment your lights. The easiesr is to get a 12 volt DC transformer from Radio Shack. With that you can use 12 to 16 volt bulbs. Even car bulbs. Radio Shack would have these bulbs and sockets.
Another DC feature is to adapt for LED use. The LED is 2 to 3.5 volts so a series hookup or added resistance is required. You can also get two 6 volt lights in series to work too.

Power, basically the transformer will need a box, plug,and terminal board.
If it 2 amps you can use 1.5 for lights. If the bulb draws .1 amps or 15 bulbs.
To compare it will light 75 LEDS.
That's the basics and with this, you missed all the fun. The rest is written in the threads.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Many, many thanks, guys!
I've decided to go with LED's that I found at www.modeltrainsoftware.com and power them with a dedicated, regulated 12 VDC power supply.
With at least 20 buildings to wire on my layout this should be about the simplest way to slay the dragon.
Tons of thanks again,
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, you can get LED's MUCH cheaper if you roll your own. If you have that many buildings to wire, you can save a ton of money!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I got a great idea to get those power connectors that Bachmann Spectrum uses on their locos to pass the wheels pickup power to the decoder. You can use the male and female and glue one to the building and one to the layout base so the building can be removed for bulb replacement or for moving without ripping up all the electrical.

Just my two cents.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Any buildings on my layouts have connectors to pick them up if necessary. That's an excellent idea for anything you put on the layout. Of course, you can use really inexpensive connectors to do this trick...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

true I just don't have a clue what the ones I am thinking of are called but boy did it seem like a great idea to add to my new layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Truthfully, for miniature connectors, I use the "roll your own" variety. I have a ton of IC sockets and matching plugs. I cut them into the proper size for the number of conductors required and solder the leads to them. Heat shrink on the two ends and it's all done.

You can see them in some of the pictures I posted for LED lighting in the O-Scale forum.


----------

